# New Tank and 3d Background



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

The water finally cleared up, just thought i would share


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks really nice !

Thanx for shareing

What shellie is that in the pictures?


----------



## netrippa (Jun 14, 2010)

great looking tank, love it, the background and sand color work well together

just wondering how big is your tank and what type of fish will you be stocking it with

by the way is that your tank in the 'tank of the month' photos on the designs by nature web site, just curious


----------



## blusue2 (Sep 9, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Great looking tank imo. Only comment is to get rid of the 'white' shells, and get something darker and less noticeable. Right now they sort of look out of place. But if you like it, hey...keep it as is.
But excellent job!

Manoah Marton


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for the comments!



netrippa said:


> great looking tank, love it, the background and sand color work well together
> 
> just wondering how big is your tank and what type of fish will you be stocking it with
> 
> by the way is that your tank in the 'tank of the month' photos on the designs by nature web site, just curious


The tank is only 75g and the shells and rock and all the filters are from the previous tank so hopefully my cycle stays true , right now i have a pleco, syno cat, and a few multies from my previous set up. The pleco and cat hide out in the big cracks so you rarely see them. Once im sure the tank is stable the multies are coming out and i think i will go with a few Eretmodus cyanostictus, Xenotilapia sp. and Cyprichromis leptosoma. The upper part of the tank is all open except for about 5" so hopefully that will give the cyps enough room to roam around? The pictures are a little deceiving, it look like the background takes up the whole tank, i only really lost the room on the bottom left. And yes the 10g tank on the site is mine, its empty at the moment, going to try and find a new home for it, its a great little shellie tank.


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

Background is one of the nicest I have seen. Which one is it on your website?


----------



## Sshhyguy (Mar 20, 2003)

apex82 said:


> Background is one of the nicest I have seen. Which one is it on your website?


Thanks apex, its the pombo rocks.


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice, like the way the background and sand just merge together, nice shapes and curves on the background, lovely :thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## wlyons9856 (Sep 16, 2010)

Best 3D BG *** seen so far.


----------



## 18fisher (Mar 2, 2006)

awsome background how did ya make it,if you dont mind what materials did you use :thumb:


----------



## Gomba11 (Oct 14, 2010)

I like the shells in there! Its adds a nice contrast


----------

